# GTB, Where is the program button?



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

Iv had the GTB for a while but i broke my collar bone 2 months ago and only got about 5 runs in with it in my xxx-4G+, and now im finally able to get back to rc and other things.
But it was going forward by its self and i cudnt turn my radio points down n e lower( Futba 2pl)
So i know i can adjust the DeadBand, but where is the button??? i can not find it, am i blind or what?
And can some also tell me how to fix this prob becuase i want to put it in my xxx-s for some practice carpet runs at my local track.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

If your talking about the setup button, its next to the switch. It's real small so you'll need something to push it in and hold


----------



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

*On/Off*

Next to the On/Off switch?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you go to the Novak web site at www.teamnovak.com there is a downloads link that will take you to a page where you can download the manual.


----------



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Hey thanks guys i found it, and your right it is small, and i couldnt find it in the manual hankster.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Man, when I first got my GTB I had the same problem, Man I thought I was going crazy!!!!LOL


----------

